# I hate DeviantArt



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

huhman said:


> I don't mean to come off as a dick but that reason is pretty absurd for hating the website.


It's not an absurd reason. They aren't disposing of people who are grossly abusing it by doing mass spamming, to the point of automating spamming. When I registered there and for about 8 years after that, it used to be a decent art community where people would honestly like work they like and ignore stuff they don't like. Now, faves are dishonestly used as a marketing tool on mass scale and one has to check each one instead of assuming they are real.
The saddest thing is seeing clueless kids thinking their work was honestly liked by the fav spammer.



huhman said:


> As someone who sometimes does commissions for money, I have complaints about how full the site is of people trying to get artists to draw for free. That isn't a problem with the site's administration but rather the user base. It leaves a lot to be desired from what could be considered the most used internet art platform


It is a problem with the site's administration. DA is all about people getting free art and DA getting advertisement money and free or next-to-free content for their physical products. It was never really about artists.
That's a general problem with all these big art gallery sites that sell print-on-demand products. They fuck over artists, depressing prices of art prints to the point where it's not worth the effort put in by artists, they normalize free art.

People wanting art to be drawn for free is a direct consequences of sites like DA normalizing art being free and normalizing low prices of stuff like prints.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Just made an error of returning there to post two graphics. I immediately received a fave on each. Turned out there are now fav spammers that do 1500 faves (automated?) per day.
> Before fav spammers were a problem but it's ridiculous now. And they still don't want to ban them.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Which platforms are better?


You'd do better on instagram.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe said:


>


Apparently the result of his video is that people started trolling people named in it. Anyway, he doesn't say anything insightful and doesn't point out any actual bad things about the website as an artist community. It's obvious there are lots of unskilled people on that site, I don't think it's harmful in itself - I never had trouble avoiding them and finding artists I like. Though I find it fascinating that these people have fans  .


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> You'd do better on instagram.


How would having an instagram account help me? Already tried Tumblr and for some reason I have hard time getting any followers despite lots of people on forums liking my stuff :/ .


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

It's just a more popular format for visual arts. Lots of photographers use it to get followings. I was on Instagram for about 5mins posting inane crap about life and got a follower. It seems people on there have nothing better to do.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

I heard there are a LOT of art thieves on instagram and no way to get your stuff taken down from their accounts or something along those lines though

dA's been on a downward spiral for ages though. I just stick to my own little niche, I've got a few friends and I'm part of a couple of closed species communities- and that's another thing, there's these people making "unique" and "original" species like My Little Pony ripoffs or dogs made of sushi then selling them for upwards of $200. Wow!! So original!!!1

I like it when they have draw-to-adopt events or the chance to make designs for the creator in exchange for one you design yourself. I usually prefer designing my own stuff anyway and I got two of these that way


----------



## welkin (Jan 25, 2017)

I stopped uploading stuff their years ago, but still browse it occasionally. Everywhere there is garbage like foot fetishes, sexy mlp, softcore furry porn, 'sexy' women photos, phone selfies... Ugh

There's some account's that upload art/cosplay that isn't theirs, and it belongs to non English speaking people who aren't on DA. I haven't delved further to find out if they have permission, but it seems sketchy


----------



## heartshapedbox (Apr 16, 2017)

I hate deviantart as well. What bothers me is everytime I go there, the front page has something sexual on it. Swear on my life, always some cliche drawing of a girl with enormous breasts or ass. I'm fine with these types of pictures, but not when there nearly always is one right where everyone can see. Excluding the fact that many of the visitors to deviantart could be minors, such content often should have a mature content filter, and it doesn't!

This also doesn't account for the millions of fetish art that has been ruining childhoods since the site started to encompass these types of people. 

Oh yeah, and I'm seconding that one person who mentioned nudity in the photography section.
No your nude body isn't art, now stop shoving it in my face and begging for attention. At the very least put a filter!!!!


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> It's not an absurd reason. They aren't disposing of people who are grossly abusing it by doing mass spamming, to the point of automating spamming. When I registered there and for about 8 years after that, it used to be a decent art community where people would honestly like work they like and ignore stuff they don't like. Now, faves are dishonestly used as a marketing tool on mass scale and one has to check each one instead of assuming they are real.
> The saddest thing is seeing clueless kids thinking their work was honestly liked by the fav spammer.


True. This is kindof shitty. Also people handing out random llama badges. It's a nasty idea for sure. One of my artworks had more faves than views. Go figure! Also the people that keep thanking me for faving their art. Get off my profile! 

I think your issue is a consequence of how full the site is. There's hardly any genuine traffic, especially for beginners. The same happened to YouTube. at first it was a site with genuine amateur artists who gave each other feedback. then it developed into a place where friends fave each other's stuff, but nobody else really sees it. And now it has become a site of professionals that get most views, and everyone else is using bots and social engineering to get extra faves. 

My photo reached the front page today, for a few seconds. I got some genuine faves from that. For one person, it was their first ever fave! so I can't complain... the favebots helped me get there probably Dx


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I hate how most of it is unorigional weeb art.

I thought that in the begining they had a rule against posting colored manga panels. Now that is a very large part of the " art" with another large portion being " origional characters" based off of pre-existing series.


----------



## Longlive (Jul 5, 2017)

yep, such things happen, you can't do anything.


----------

